# Choosing a Needle to Inject Insulin: What?s the Difference?



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2011)

For a person with diabetes who is beginning insulin therapy, the range of products can be overwhelming.  The options are often limited by the patient's healthcare plan, however, and the initial selection of a product is frequently influenced by the healthcare provider.  With diabetes education tailored to the individual patient, the delivery of insulin through a particular device is achieved by teaching proper injection technique and selecting an appropriate needle.
Because people using insulin to manage their diabetes prefer a painless, easy-to-use, and affordable device, manufacturers have worked to improve the injection experience.  Over the past 25 years, needle size has evolved from a 16-mm (length), 27-gauge (thickness) needle in 1985, to a 4-mm, 32-gauge needle in 2010.  A shorter, thinner needle reduces pain and anxiety during insulin injection.  But does this type of needle work as well as a bigger needle, especially in people with more body fat?

http://www.diabeteshealth.com/read/...eedle-to-inject-insulin-whats-the-difference/


----------



## FM001 (Nov 7, 2011)

I notice no difference in the absorption rate of insulin from using 16mm to the ones I use now which are 5mm.  The big difference is the ease in which the needle enters the skin without the need to pinch, pain wise I don't feel a thing even though I only change the needle once a day.  Did ask when changing from 8mm to 5mm if this was fine for someone with my build, consultant said 5mm was fine for most people but some overweight people may experience problems with using anything less than 8mm.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2011)

toby said:


> I notice no difference in the absorption rate of insulin from using 16mm to the ones I use now which are 5mm.  The big difference is the ease in which the needle enters the skin without the need to pinch, pain wise I don't feel a thing even though I only change the needle once a day.  Did ask when changing from 8mm to 5mm if this was fine for someone with my build, consultant said 5mm was fine for most people but some overweight people may experience problems with using anything less than 8mm.



It looks like your consultant might be wrong about larger people


----------



## Copepod (Nov 7, 2011)

Seems to ignore the pragmatic fact that you don't have to insert needle to the hilt. I recently found some old 12mm needles, which I'm using, slowly, as I only change about once a month, one for each of 3 pens. Usually use 6mm. It's not just about reaching the right layer from which to absorb insulin, but also about comfort and not hitting too many nerves / too often.


----------



## FM001 (Nov 7, 2011)

Northerner said:


> It looks like your consultant might be wrong about larger people





Care to expand, in what way


----------



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2011)

toby said:


> Care to expand, in what way



The research suggests that skin thickness does not vary according to how large a person is, so longer needles, although appearing logical, are unnecessary


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 7, 2011)

Can't remember where, but I read recently that too short a needle can cause the insulin to pool in the in between skin layers, rather than sub cutaneous.

It would obviously cause big absorption issues as well as unnecessary damage.

There's the whole pinch and go at an angle, like we always used to, or straight in, like I've done for the past 20 years or so.

WOuldn't mind a refresher course on techniques. I might be doing it wrong.

Rob


----------



## FM001 (Nov 7, 2011)

Northerner said:


> The research suggests that skin thickness does not vary according to how large a person is, so longer needles, although appearing logical, are unnecessary





Its not the skin thickness which is a issue, obviously slim people have less subcutaneous fat under the skin so to avoid injecting in the muscle you either injected at a angle with the older needles or injected straight in with the newer 4 and 5mm needles.

What I was told  was that people who are overweight have a thicker layer of fat beneath the skin and insulin is best absorbed when injected deeper into the fat,  I've heard of such people experiencing difficulties with blood glucose control after switching to shorter needles and have reverted back to longer ones which has improved control.

When I changed from 8mm to 5mm my diabetes nurse suggested keeping an eye on my bg, being slightly overweight back then she was concerned that the needle length was to short but I didn't experience any problems thankfully.


----------

